# Need Headlight Wiring Diagram for Western



## richierichr1 (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought a used plow off a 90 f-150 and putting it on a 91 f-150.I have the headlights but theres just abunch of wires coming off of them.Any info would be great.thanks


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

http://westernplows.com/publibrary.asp?cat=3


----------



## richierichr1 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanks.....but i figured it out today.


----------

